# Working' on 4th of July?



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Given that the 4th is on a Thursday this year, what are your plans?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'm going to some party. I don't know where, but it ain't gonna be work.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Never work the fourth.

Shutting this beotch down for 4 days, crew too. 2 paid holidays at the fourth this year. Makes up for when it falls on the weekend, I guess. They damn sure earned it.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Four day weekend for us to, but not paid:no:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I never plan that far in advance :no: I need the money and hope to work!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Not gonna work Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday either...:thumbup::clap:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Heading camping- my In laws said if we went somewhere close theyd come- so were going as far away as I can think of


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Ya I recall one July 4th week telling the in laws we'd be at Panther Creek for the week. 

Well I REALLY meant Lost Creek.....Somehow we NEVER hooked up that week.....dammmmmmm:whistling:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

To damn many people will be out for me to go camping on the fourth. My ass will be glued to the tractor seat to get the haying done, so we can go camping a few weeks after that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

donerightwyo said:


> To damn many people will be out for me to go camping on the fourth. My ass will be glued to the tractor seat to get the haying done, so we can go camping a few weeks after that.:thumbsup:


Y'all don't have your hay put up yet?


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

We have a pretty serious, no construction on weekends or holidays policy:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I started the no weekends policy this weekend. Hope it sticks.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> I started the no weekends policy this weekend. Hope it sticks.


Well you are the MFWIC, make it stick....:thumbsup:

Only reason to work weekends or nights is a HIGH paying job with a $$$ deadline.....:thumbsup::thumbsup:

anything else is just evidence of working too cheap, over booking and/or mismanagement...:whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> Well you are the MFWIC, make it stick....:thumbsup:
> 
> Only reason to work weekends or nights is a HIGH paying job with a $$$ deadline.....:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> anything else is just evidence of working too cheap, over booking and/or mismanagement...:whistling


Ive been guilty of all the above :whistling


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Ninjaframer said:


> Y'all don't have your hay put up yet?


Barely started:blink: We are all dry land here. Once and done, so the camper will get plenty of miles in a few weeks. I have cousins that have irrigated land, they start a month earlier than us and just keep going pretty much till it freezes.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Ive been guilty of all the above :whistling


Yes, but you are, high speed, low drag , willing to learn and amend your evil ways....:thumbup::laughing:

but you are also *YOUNG*....:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Enjoy....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I started the no weekends policy this weekend. Hope it sticks.


You can do it:clap:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

donerightwyo said:


> Barely started:blink: We are all dry land here. Once and done, so the camper will get plenty of miles in a few weeks. I have cousins that have irrigated land, they start a month earlier than us and just keep going pretty much till it freezes.


How many cuts y'all get? Everyone round here just about has there first cut up.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Ninjaframer said:


> How many cuts y'all get? Everyone round here just about has there first cut up.


One for us, little bit of second maybe. My cousins 4-5 on a good year.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

donerightwyo said:


> One for us, little bit of second maybe. My cousins 4-5 on a good year.


We get 2 good ones and a bit of a 3rd


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I started bucking hay when I was a kid for my grandpa. Then in high school for the dough. Now once a year for the in laws. Only cut a few patches. My grandpa and FIL buy the hay, we load and haul it to the barn.

I bucked hay for my old boss for 3 years on Saturdays. When there isnt a drought, he cut all through out the summer and spring.


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh my phone was off for 4 days:laughing:

Oh wait,I just posted from it:whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> Yes, but you are, high speed, low drag , willing to learn and amend your evil ways....:thumbup::laughing:
> 
> but you are also *YOUNG*....:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Enjoy....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbup:


Starting to catch on :whistling:thumbup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

North of me in Coquille, OR, they have cut once already...:thumbup:


Seems early...


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I despise little bales, only make 1-200, just because they are rather handy to have around the corrals. All round bales for us 600-1000.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Ive only dealt with squares. Grandpas and FILs herd is very small. More convenient. 

They suck....


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Given that the 4th is on a Thursday this year, what are your plans?


Plans are to spend it with family and friends no work on holidays or weekends .


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Ive only dealt with squares. Grandpas and FILs herd is very small. More convenient.
> 
> They suck....


Built for a few farmers....
Checked out their operations at various times...

When they set up to prep some land it looked like a major hiway operation....lasres, graders, D9's & big loaders....

They dealt in sections of land...1 section was 1 sq mile....:laughing:

Ya, I have 15 sections over there & 25 over there.....

Fred has 20 over yonder.....etc etc etc.....

These guys always cried of being broke....:no::no::whistling:thumbup:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

griz said:


> Built for a few farmers....
> Checked out their operations at various times...
> 
> When they set up to prep some land it looked like a major hiway operation....lasres, graders, D9's & big loaders....
> ...


Sounds just like every farmer I've met


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

griz said:


> Built for a few farmers....
> Checked out their operations at various times...
> 
> When they set up to prep some land it looked like a major hiway operation....lasres, graders, D9's & big loaders....
> ...


I know plenty of guys sitting on millions of dollars worth of land, a million dollars worth of critters on hoof, half a million worth of equipment and can't afford to buy you a cup of coffee:laughing:

We call it being, asset rich and cash poor


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

donerightwyo said:


> I know plenty of guys sitting on millions of dollars worth of land, a million dollars worth of critters on hoof, half a million worth of equipment and can't afford to buy you a cup of coffee:laughing:
> 
> We call it being, asset rich and cash poor



Take a whole bunch of zeroes away from them thar numbers and it sounds a lot like a whole bunch of Contractors I know....:thumbup::whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Ive only dealt with squares. Grandpas and FILs herd is very small. More convenient.
> 
> They suck....


What the hell are you country boys talking about? hay and chit, unreal! :laughing: :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I've got neighbors to the south of me, 30,000 acres, 450 head of cows, they live like they are in a third world country.

Lots of ranchers around here have several 150,000 dollar tractors but their 900 sq ft house hasn't seen new shingles in 70 years.:laughing:


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> What the hell are you country boys talking about? hay and chit, unreal! :laughing: :laughing: :thumbsup:


It don't concern you city boy, move along.:laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Very few have sections up here in the Hill Country anymore. Several of the deer leases I hunted in south Texas were over 20 squares. One was 38. Big places.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

donerightwyo said:


> I've got neighbors to the south of me, 30,000 acres, 450 head of cows, they live like they are in a third world country.
> 
> Lots of ranchers around here have several 150,000 dollar tractors but their 900 sq ft house hasn't seen new shingles in 70 years.:laughing:


With that good grass up there, 450 on 30k is pretty light....


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Our city does its thing on the 3rd. So the 4th is a recovery day.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

donerightwyo said:


> I've got neighbors to the south of me, 30,000 acres, 450 head of cows, they live like they are in a third world country.
> 
> Lots of ranchers around here have several 150,000 dollar tractors but their 900 sq ft house hasn't seen new shingles in 70 years.:laughing:


Even a couple generations later, the Great Depression resonates in some families.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a soft deadline on teh 5th and a hard as granite deadline on the 10th. So, yep, I'll be working. Probably only a short 9 or 10 hour day though. :laughing:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Daytona, Coke Zero 400 :clap: May work Friday though. Have not decided yet. :blink::no:

My younger days we may have worked a half day on occasion. and never really considered it to be combined into a 3-4 day weekend deal.

The older you get the longer these weekends get.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Never checked what day it landed on. Sounds like a 4 day weekend to me. He'll now I might even take Wednesday off too or at least half a day and take a little vaca. So may options. Not much time to figure it out lol.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ahhhh, just take the whole week off. What's a few more days.:smile:


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Ahhhh, just take the whole week off. What's a few more days.:smile:


That's a hell of an idea. Time to finish all projects this week lol


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

Working on condos most of the time I usually am happy when I can work past 4pm or on a Saturday if I have to.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Heading to Upstate NY to camp off the great lakes. Leaving Monday and coming back the following Monday is the plan, we'll see how it works out.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

WarriorWithWood said:


> Heading to Upstate NY to camp off the great lakes. Leaving Monday and coming back the following Monday is the plan, we'll see how it works out.


Where ya staying?


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

Jaws said:


> With that good grass up there, 450 on 30k is pretty light....


Very light. We run 350 on 1200 acres. But we fertilize pretty often.


----------



## Theloxmyth (Jun 9, 2013)

Just a half day on Wednesday, too! :thumbup:

Tionesta, here we come...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Don't let DHS see that.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Theloxmyth said:


> Just a half day on Wednesday, too! :thumbup:
> 
> Tionesta, here we come...
> 
> ...


----------



## Theloxmyth (Jun 9, 2013)

Diamond D. said:


> Theloxmyth said:
> 
> 
> > Just a half day on Wednesday, too! :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Theloxmyth said:


> Just a half day on Wednesday, too! :thumbup:
> 
> Tionesta, here we come...


Somebody made a trip to Ohio. :whistling

Have a good time up there and be safe. :thumbup:

We're gonna try to get to Marienville.



Diamond D. said:


> Wow, I guess things are a little more lax on the other side.
> 
> D.


Nope. They're illegal here.

You just have to go far enough North where it's not enforced. :whistling


----------



## Theloxmyth (Jun 9, 2013)

tenon0774 said:


> Somebody made a trip to Ohio. :whistling
> 
> Have a good time up there and be safe. :thumbup:
> 
> We're gonna try to get to Marienville.


You may see us from Marienville : ))))


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

The intentions are to land in the eastern U.P. on Thursday (to beat the Mac Bridge Maniacs) - then stay, and stay some more.

Best little fireworks show is done from Drummond Island.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I had planned to work most of the day and then have a double ration of rum and fire off some artillery as I'm going camping for a week and half the next week but my wife just told me we're throwing a party so....


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I have worked Christmas (part of the day, once) Thanksgiving (most of the day, twice) Labor Day many times, birthday every year. A few Memorial Days....

Haven't worked the fourth ever. Thats the day our forefathers conquered those who felt they could lord over us, that they claimed the land we all live on from all others (obviously not the Louisiana Purchase and Texas.). The day our forefathers said dont Tread On Us so loud the whole world could hear..... A proud day that I will spend with friends and family, celebrating freedom and liberty, and give thanks for the men willing to take a stand against the greatest army of that time, maybe of all time. 

That chit is real. 

I haven't worked on Texas Independence Day since I was 21 and had an appreciation for what that meant. 7th generation Texan.....


Come and take it.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Jaws said:


> I have worked Christmas (part of the day, once) Thanksgiving (most of the day, twice) Labor Day many times, birthday every year. A few Memorial Days....
> 
> Haven't worked the fourth ever. Thats the day our forefathers conquered those who felt they could lord over us, that they claimed the land we all live on from all others (obviously not the Louisiana Purchase and Texas.). The day our forefathers said dont Tread On Us so loud the whole world could hear..... A proud day that I will spend with friends and family, celebrating freedom and liberty, and give thanks for the men willing to take a stand against the greatest army of that time, maybe of all time.
> 
> ...


Tell us how you really feel lol.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

SDel Prete said:


> Tell us how you really feel lol.


Just giving a shout out to those who laid it down for us all. :thumbsup:

Not to be clique, but don't let that die, atleast in your households. :thumbsup:


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Just giving a shout out to those who laid it down for us all. :thumbsup:
> 
> Not to be clique, but don't let that die, atleast in your households. :thumbsup:


I hear ya. Just busting your chops


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

I have worked every holiday in the past and still work alot of them


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

wnc viking said:


> I have worked every holiday in the past and still work alot of them


Shame on you. Enjoy some time off


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

I do I just. Choose not to do it on holidays. Christmas and new years day I do take off


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

As much as I could use the extra money, I really need the time off to have some fun. 

It seems like every time I work on a holiday and say that I will only work for a few hours, I always end up working much later than I would on a normal work day.


----------



## Theloxmyth (Jun 9, 2013)

tedanderson said:


> As much as I could use the extra money, I really need the time off to have some fun.
> 
> It seems like every time I work on a holiday and say that I will only work for a few hours, I always end up working much later than I would on a normal work day.


Yep!

If I don't put my phone down, and walk away from my desk with it on it, I'd likely keep answering it 24/7.

All work and no play...:no:


----------



## MisterCMK (Oct 17, 2009)

Where is the 5 day weekend option?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I plan on working , just not for pay. Have to go and finish wiring up a house for my sister that is a 2,5 hour drive. Have to finish running the wire into the breaker box and then hopefully trim it out. I enjoy helping her . And it not like normal work days.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Randy Bush said:


> I plan on working , just not for pay. Have to go and finish wiring up a house for my sister that is a 2,5 hour drive. Have to finish running the wire into the breaker box and then hopefully trim it out. I enjoy helping her . And it not like normal work days.


:thumbsup:


----------

